

IPad UK launch pulled back a month - bensummers
http://blogs.channel4.com/news/benjamin-cohen-on-technology/2010/04/14/ipad-uk-launch-pulled-back-a-month/

======
nfg
More discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1264818>

------
ableal
"Storm in Channel, Continent isolated."

;-)

